# poly and drinks



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

I just sanded down and refinished some antique end tables. I finished them with minwax oil based glossy polyeurothane (sp?). I've heard that if I sit a cup down on poly it won't effect the finish and leave a ring. But I put so much effort into them I don't want to have to find out the hard way with circles left on the tables. Anybody know if the poly protects against drink circles from condensation or should I make some coasters?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont know about the polyeurothane but I use the Polycrilic, and have been using it since it came out. Use set cold glasses on the furnisher all the time and it have never left a ring.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I use oil based poly almost always on table tops, just so folks won't need coasters, and because it's durable.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Poly should be unaffected by wet glasses.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Some of the older water based poly's would leave a ring but the newer stuff doesn't is what I have heard. If anyone out there can confirm that...

Either way, your oil based polyurethane should be just fine with wet beer bottles and such!


----------



## stevenh (Oct 9, 2009)

If your putting beer on top of shellac finish you will be doomed:laughing:
Oil base polyurethane is more water, heat resistance than water base poly. However any oil based finish begins to soften and fail somewhere between 140 and 180 degrees. Manufactories are formulating products that are water base products but acts like oil base product.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

stevenh said:


> If your putting beer on top of shellac finish you will be doomed:laughing:
> Oil base polyurethane is more water, heat resistance than water base poly. However any oil based finish begins to soften and fail somewhere between 140 and 180 degrees. Manufactories are formulating products that are water base products but acts like oil base product.


Oh yes, make trivets to put that hot dish on.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Oil base polyurethane is not impervious to watermarks, as is any film finish. It may be less prone. Can't tell you how many tables to be refinished that were "varnish", and had those stains. 

If condensation can form, it may evaporate, and may not. The only surface media that I would say is 99/100% resistant would be a poured epoxy finish.

Coasters are cheap.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

If the pc is nice enough to be cleared(vs painted),then its nice enough for a coaster.......just sayin.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BWSmith said:


> If the pc is nice enough to be cleared(vs painted),then its nice enough for a coaster.......just sayin.BW


You don't mean these Coasters...do ya?















 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

That might work C-man?We use those "fancy",can't think of the label kind made in the UK.Find them in old junk shops and antique joints.BW


----------



## stevenh (Oct 9, 2009)

There is no finish that is resistant to water or heat. Nothing last
What finish does restraunt table do they use? Epoxy?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Coaster and place mats are cheap. Only way to be 99% safe, I'm old enough and have 3 kids nothing is 100% but 99% are really good odds.


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

A piece of "antiqued" glass top might look purdy on those tables if it will blend with the original design. Might not work for you, but I love glass tops for high use pieces. Just another suggestion.


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. so far I haven't had any problems when I put my beer down. My original reason behind the use of poly is because I have 4 boys between the ages of 2 and 5 and they don't use coasters. Even if they did they spill a cup at least once a week. Again, so far it hasn't been an issue and I haven't seen any rings from thier drinks or mine. The next issue is refinishing the coffee table that completes the set, maybe if it looks the same I'll look into the epoxy finish, if not then I'll keep rolling the dice on oil based poly.


----------

